# Start screen,start-up.hmod modules Nintendo Nes Mini



## Nysde (May 5, 2017)

Hi.

I share the module "hmod" Start screen for Nintendo Nes Mini, Install with HAKCHI2.

Move the "start-up.hmod" and "start-up-simple.hmod" file in the "user_mods" of "hakchi", and install from "Hakchi" install additional modules, select the "start-up.hmod" or "start-up-simple.hmod" modules.

file:
/etc/init.d/S810start
etc/start/start.rgba.gz
etc/start/start_fail.rgba.gz
etc/start/start_ok.rgba.gz
etc/start/start_shutting_down.rgba.gz

Make sure that S810start has executable rights, e.g. execute:
chmod +x /etc/init.d/S810start

Any error can cause boot loop or any other fail during startup. Don't panic, you can remove broken script using "uninstall" process.

start-up.hmod AND start-up-simple.hmod

screenshot start-up.hmod :
*

















Download link start-up.hmod: https://mega.nz/#!xehWWZib!1sZy2eeqvuteMS25AN2970C41g74S7IZgAOnxfBtbUk


screenshot start-up-simple.hmod*
















*
Download link start-up-simple.hmod : https://mega.nz/#!QShQVYpa!wfDCYrbNh42Yx7a0HB2FA76nXye2YllvhPCoKcd6V28
*


----------



## ByteThis (May 6, 2017)

Sweet! The start-up.hmod works great! Any chance that a script could be added to detect the consoles we have on our mini, and have those displayed in the splash screen? Or the shutting down screen.. when pressing the power button it will display the same splash screen as when you hit select button to shut down on the startup screen?

And also..on the main boot screen..it should say "press select to shut down" ..not shutting..is all good!]

Appreciate the hard work!


----------



## Jojse (May 6, 2017)

Very nice, Many thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Dannydsi3d (May 7, 2017)

Is there anyway to change the theme/ wallpaper?


----------



## Nysde (May 7, 2017)

yes, decompile start-up.hmod , edit file wallpaper :
etc/start/start.rgba.gz
etc/start/start_fail.rgba.gz
etc/start/start_ok.rgba.gz
etc/start/start_shutting_down.rgba.gz

Convert your image "png" Preferably resolution "1280x720 to" RGBA "format and compress with gzip.exe" "gz"


----------



## Dannydsi3d (May 7, 2017)

Nysde said:


> yes, decompile start-up.hmod , edit file wallpaper :
> etc/start/start.rgba.gz
> etc/start/start_fail.rgba.gz
> etc/start/start_ok.rgba.gz
> ...


I'm a little confused. Can you do a video on it of some sort?


----------



## ByteThis (May 8, 2017)

The only other one thing with your mod...when I start up hakchi wanting to add more games, and I haven't been playing on my mini...I turn the mini on, start hakchi..but I can't continue syncing unless I push start on my controller to bypass your boot screen.Still a sweet mod..just needs a little tweaking.


----------



## Nysde (May 8, 2017)

Dannydsi3d said:


> I'm a little confused. Can you do a video on it of some sort?


----------

